# XP, Sending packets, not receiving. Driving me crazy!



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

Okay, so I just recently acquired my boyfriend's old HP laptop it runs WinXP Service Pack 2. (he was incredibly frustrated with it, broke down, and bought a new netbook.)

The wireless connection has always had issues. (Working in some places, but not others, and for a while it would let him use a cable to connect to the internet. At one point, it worked in my home wireless.)

Now, nothing will work. No networks. Wireless or ethernet/LAN. It says it's connected but it refuses to receive packets.
Whenever I attempt to "repair connection" it tells me that it is unable to renew ip address. I have tried to run winsock xp fix, manually releasing/renewing IP through command prompts to no avail. I even updated the network driver. 

My laptop is set to automatically obtain IP address.

I've seen so many threads, and I'm about to go prematurely grey. Seriously, this has been going on with XP for years, according to threads on all sorts of websites, but I cannot find the right fix anywhere! Help?


Also, the CD drive doesn't work at all. I dunno what he did to it. -_-
And he's 100% computer illiterate, so when I asked him what went wrong/what happened he just shrugged and was like "Iono. You know me and computers." I love him, but jeez!


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

Note: The network driver, when I had it search for updates, it said it didn't find any. So I "attempted" to update the driver. (I'm kind of new here, and the edit button has disappeared..)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

Nothing. Nothing at all. Still telling me it's connected, still isn't letting me online. Ack.


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

I have no idea if this will be useful or not, but my Maleware Bytes is suddenly not working. I'm getting Runtime Error 440.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Restart your computer and Tap F8 then choose Safe Mode with Networking. See if you're able to connect.

Also, do you have any Firewall or Security Software installed?

==============================
Can you pls. provide an ipconfig /all info of your computer? 
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of response, I worked through the weekend. 

Not able with Safe Mode + Networking.
I have Window's firewall disabled. Webroot Antivirus used to be on this computer, but I took it off thinking it might be the issue. (It wasn't)

Ack. I may just need to take it in.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you pls. provide an *ipconfig /all *info of your computer? Here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type *cmd* and press enter. From the command prompt screen, type the word *ipconfig /all* and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

Sure thing! (Edit: btw, LAN was unplugged, do you need me to redo it, or will the wireless one do? That's the one I especially need to fix. Neither work.)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel Mueller>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Daniel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-A3-50-04

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-76-82-FA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 13, 2010 8:59:16
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 14, 2010 8:59:16 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel Mueller>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

By any chance have you taken the laptop somewhere else or maybe try connecting it to any unsecured network just to see if the wireless connection is going to work?

===========================
Lets also do the sfc /scannow command. Click on Start and in Run box type in:
*sfc /scannow* press enter after.

If none of the above works, I'd say time to shop for a wireless network adapter. If your BF tried everything already. Also, as soon as you get connected to the internet I will highly recommend for your to update SP2 to SP3 then follow by Windows Updates.


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

I've tried thieving my neighbor's wireless. 
Just to see if SOMETHING worked.

it doesn't. 
(Although, both of my sisters can use their laptops to connect to next door's internet, if they want. [this was one of our initial tests])


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does it work with a wired connection?

The fact that you have a DHCP assigned address suggests to me that you have a firewall blocking your access.

Let's expand your diagnostic with some pings.


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

Wired connection no longer works.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel Mueller>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Daniel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net
gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-A3-50-04
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 14, 2010 12:01:16
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 15, 2010 12:01:16 PM


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-76-82-FA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.72
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 14, 2010 12:15:18
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 15, 2010 12:15:18 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel Mueller>ping 192.168.1.72

Pinging 192.168.1.72 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.72: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.72: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.72: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.72: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.72:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel Mueller>ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel Mueller>ping 192.168.1.64

Pinging 192.168.1.64 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.64: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.64: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.64: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.64: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.64:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel Mueller>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=45
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=45
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 92ms, Maximum = 95ms, Average = 93ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel Mueller>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel Mueller>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

Everything's started/automatic.

I really am lost as to what to do with the dependencies..
Or the error log.. What am I looking for? 


(Ack! I can normally figure things out.. This whole thing has me completely flabbergasted! )


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If everything is started, there's no need to look at dependencies, they're obviously satisfied.


Please post a HijackThis (current version) Log here.


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:34:57 PM, on 10/16/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\WINDOWS\system32\ZuneBusEnum.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Broderbund\Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing 11\MiniMavis.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksWP.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDStore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkgdcach.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksWP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel Mueller\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {0579B4B6-0293-4d73-B02D-5EBB0BA0F0A2} - C:\Program Files\AskSBar\SrchAstt\1.bin\A2SRCHAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Ask Search Assistant BHO - {0579B4B1-0293-4d73-B02D-5EBB0BA0F0A2} - C:\Program Files\AskSBar\SrchAstt\1.bin\A2SRCHAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing 11.lnk = C:\Program Files\Broderbund\Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing 11\MiniMavis.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe

--
End of file - 6871 bytes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have a proxy server specified, this is typically due to malware, even if it's been cleaned.

Open Internet Explorer, Tools, Internet Options, Connections, and remove any proxy specifications.

You also have AskSearch which is normally classified as spyware/adware, so I'd run Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware to kill that off.

After both of these actions, you can do this stack repair again.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

Nope. ):
Packets are still being lost at sea. 

And MBAM didn't find anything.. Ack!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Interesting.....

Maybe try creating New Profile to fix the corrupted one, here's how.

=====================
If that didn't work I would try installing a wirelesss network adapter, maybe borrow one from a friend and test it out. Perhaps those 2 integrated network ports are bad.


----------



## Koryn (Oct 8, 2010)

Nope. ):

Still stuck on clearing ARP Cache.
Sigh. Looks as though I'm taking it in. Lots of hardware problems on this thing anyway. (CD drive is busted, for no reason. It spins, just won't read anything.) So it's probably just dying a death-like-death. 
I'll take it to my uncle and see what he can do.

Thank you all SO MUCH for your help. And if you come up with any other idea, lemme know.


----------

